# απόσχιση (οικον.)



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Τι ακριβώς είναι η απόσχιση εδώ;
http://tovima.dolnet.gr/print_article.php?e=B&f=12516&m=D17&aa=1

Εξαγορές και συγχωνεύσεις, απόκτηση μετοχικού ελέγχου, αποσχίσεις, αλλαγές δραστηριότητας, δημιουργία holding επιχειρήσεων, δηλαδή όλες σχεδόν οι επιχειρηματικές κινήσεις οι οποίες μεταβάλλουν σε μεγάλο βαθμό τη φυσιογνωμία και αλλάζουν την εσωτερική αξία των εισηγμένων επιχειρήσεων...

Και, κυρίως, πώς το λέμε αγγλικά; Έχω demergers, split-offs, spin-offs και ένα κεφάλι καζάνι (splitting headache).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2008)

Spin-offs θα έλεγα.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Το μόνο που ξέρω είναι ότι τα demergers λέγονται (και) αποσυγχωνεύσεις. Είναι λεπτή η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε split-offs και spin-offs, δεν ξέρω τι σημαίνει ειδικότερα η απόσχιση, και, αν το ένα είναι έτσι, πώς είναι το άλλο;

Να αντιγράψω από Χρυσοβιτσιώτη:
*split-off.* Διανομή, στους μετόχους ελέγχουσας εταιρείας, μετοχών νέας ελεγχόμενης από την πρώτη, έναντι επιστροφής μέρους των μετοχών της ελέγχουσας. Η ανωτέρω διανομή διαφέρει από το spin-off καθόσον σ’ αυτή δεν επιστρέφονται μετοχές σε αντάλλαγμα αυτών που διανέμονται. Πρβλ. spin-off.

*spin-off.* 3. Διανομή μετοχών νεοσύστατης εταιρείας, ελεγχόμενης από άλλη, στους μετόχους της ελέγχουσας εταιρείας. Π.χ. η Α εταιρεία που ελέγχει ή απορρόφησε άλλη ή αλλες επιχειρήσεις, ιδρύει νέα εταιρεία και διανέμει τις μετοχές της νεοσυσταθείσας στους δικούς της μετόχους. Πρβλ. split-off.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 14, 2008)

Ναι, αλλά στο ελληνικό κείμενο που αναφέρεις δεν διευκρινίζει για ποιο από τα δύο μιλάει.


----------



## Lina (Sep 14, 2008)

Εδώ εξηγεί ότι είναι η μερική διάσπαση εταιρείας και αποδίδεται ως split-off:

The so-called split-off operation is a limited or partial division since the transferring company continues to exist. It transfers part of its assets and liabilities constituting one or more branches of activity. In exchange, the receiving company issues securities representing its capital. These securities are transferred to the shareholders of the transferring company. 

Αν δεις, όμως, την τελική έγκριση της πρότασης του ανωτέρω COM στην οδηγία 2005/19/ΕΚ, στα αγγλικά χρησιμοποιείται ο όρος partial division και στα ελληνικά ο όρος μερική διάσπαση.


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Και στη Wikipedia:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mergers_and_acquisitions_in_United_Kingdom_law

Reconstructions
Companies Act 2006, Parts 26 (ss.895-901) and Part 27 (special rules for public companies), on arrangements, reconstructions, mergers (or amalgamations) or *divisions (demerger or "scission")*. The rules here implement the Third and Sixth EC Company law directives.


----------



## Elena (Sep 14, 2008)

nickel said:


> [...]_in_United_Kingdom_law[/url]



SEC (για να βλέπουμε τι λένε οι απέναντι... όταν αναφέρονται στους από 'δω)
αν και με κάλυψε η Λίνα:


The merger of another company into Thomson (fusion-absorption) resulting in new shareholders holding more than 20 percent of the voting rights of the merged company, and the merger of Thomson into another company (fusion-absorption). 



• The split-up (scission) of Thomson. 



• A direct or indirect investment by a new shareholder resulting in such new shareholder holding at least 20 percent of the voting rights of Thomson, or by an existing shareholder resulting in such shareholder’s interest increasing to at least 20 percent of such voting rights. 

http://www.secinfo.com/d14D5a.15D5y.5.htm
και
http://www.secinfo.com/d17TGs.v1h.htm (κ.λπ.)


----------



## nickel (Sep 14, 2008)

Εξακολουθώ να έχω ένα μικρό πρόβλημα. Division και scission και split-up είναι διαίρεση, το ένα γίνεται δύο ή περισσότερα. Η απόσχιση περιγράφει την απόσπαση ενός κομματιού από το σύνολο. Θα κοιτάξω κάτι σαν το detachment.


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 15, 2008)

Ασχέτως λεξιλογικών ερμηνειών, εγώ ξέρω ότι με τη λέξη απόσχιση έχει αποδοθεί εδώ και πολύ πολύ καιρό ο όρος spin-off (ή χωρίς παύλα δύο λέξεις ή μία λέξη μόνο, ό,τι προτιμάτε).


----------



## Palavra (Sep 15, 2008)

Συμφωνώ με κόμη και Αλεξάνδρα (καλημέρα :))


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ασχέτως λεξιλογικών ερμηνειών, εγώ ξέρω ότι με τη λέξη απόσχιση έχει αποδοθεί εδώ και πολύ πολύ καιρό ο όρος spin-off (ή χωρίς παύλα δύο λέξεις ή μία λέξη μόνο, ό,τι προτιμάτε).


Κάτι τέτοιο περίμενα, για να γλιτώσω το ψάξιμο. Ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 15, 2008)

Καμιά φορά λέμε κάτι σωστό κι εμείς οι υποτιτλιστές, αλλά δεν μας λαμβάνουν υπόψη


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2008)

Count Baltar said:


> Ασχέτως λεξιλογικών ερμηνειών, εγώ ξέρω ότι με τη λέξη απόσχιση έχει αποδοθεί εδώ και πολύ πολύ καιρό ο όρος spin-off (ή χωρίς παύλα δύο λέξεις ή μία λέξη μόνο, ό,τι προτιμάτε).



Εγώ φοβάμαι βέβαια να διαφωνήσω με τον Κόμη σε θέματα της κομητείας του, αλλά αφενός δεν μ'αρέσει η απόσχιση (ενέργεια) για κάτι που έχει συντελεστεί και που έχει και πληθυντικό, αφετέρου ξέρω ότι εδώ και πολύ καιρό ο όρος spin-off έχει αποδοθεί, από επισημότατες γραφίδες και σε θεσμικά κοντέξτ, "τεχνοβλαστός". Τον όρο τον είχα δει πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια στα κείμενα κάποιου δημόσιου φορέα και τον χρησιμοποιώ από τότε διότι αν και στην αρχή ξενίζει τελικά μ' αρέσει και έχει και πληθυντικό.

Και βλέπω τώρα πως είναι και στο 3ο ΚΠΣ 
http://www.info3kps.gr/showproclamation.asp?id=2249


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 15, 2008)

Ναι, όταν αναφερόμαστε στην περίπτωση που μιλάμε για μία εντελώς καινούργια δραστηριότητα που προέκυψε, αποσχίστηκε και εξελίχτηκε σε ξεχωριστή οντότητα. Ο όρος αυτός έχει να κάνει με venture capital και τέτοια ωραία. Όμως δεν θεωρώ ασφαλές να χρησιμοποιηθεί με την "παραδοσιακή" έννοια, δηλαδή 

_The creation of an independent company through the sale or distribution of new shares of an existing business/division of a parent company. A spinoff is a type of divestiture._


----------



## sarant (Sep 15, 2008)

Πάω πάσο, τότε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 15, 2008)

Γι' αυτό, sarant, σ' εκείνα που έδωσα βλέπει κανείς spin-off (3). Στου Χρυσοβιτσιώτη ο τεχνοβλαστός είναι στο (2). 

Κόμη, μήπως έχουμε και κάτι καλό της αγοράς για το split-offs; Επειδή γλωσσικά μού πηγαίνει καλύτερα «αποσπάσεις» για το spin-offs και «αποσχίσεις» για το split-offs. (Είναι κι από τα μέρη σου εκείνος, πώς τον λέγαν, ο Σίνης ο πιτυοκάμπτης.)


----------



## Count Baltar (Sep 16, 2008)

Εγώ για split-off ξέρω αυτό:

_A type of corporate reorganization whereby the stock of a subsidiary is exchanged for shares in a parent company. *This is a somewhat rare situation.* For example, Viacom announced a split off of its interest in Blockbuster in 2004 whereby Viacom offered its shareholders stock in Blockbuster in exchange for an appropriate amount of Viacom stock. _(Investopedia, όπως και ο ορισμός στο άλλο ποστ μου -- η έμφαση δική μου).

Στη μοναδική περίπτωση που το συνάντησα στη δουλειά μου, διαπίστωσα ότι ο συντάκτης του άρθρου ήθελε να γράψει spin-off και τα μπέρδεψε, οπότε δεν χρειάστηκε ούτε τότε να το αποδώσω! Σόρι. Και ο Χρυσοβ. δεν δίνει μαζεμένο όρο, αλλά ολόκληρο κατεβατό για εξήγηση.


----------



## Costas (Jan 24, 2009)

sarant said:


> ο όρος spin-off έχει αποδοθεί, από επισημότατες γραφίδες και σε θεσμικά κοντέξτ, "τεχνοβλαστός". Τον όρο τον είχα δει πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια στα κείμενα κάποιου δημόσιου φορέα και τον χρησιμοποιώ από τότε διότι αν και στην αρχή ξενίζει τελικά μ' αρέσει και έχει και πληθυντικό.


Τι γίνεται όμως με το ρήμα; Έχεις καμιά πρόταση; "Βλασταίνει μέσα από"; ή απλά "προκύπτει από", "αποκόπτεται από";


----------

